# Goblet Wine Bottle Stopper



## leviblue (Mar 4, 2012)

This little goblet stopper started out as an attempt at a small box. The sweet gum wood was to dry on the outside so, this is what it became. 
The goblet has been hollowed out on the inside and a light sealer applied.
Comments are welcomed!


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty neat!

Put some finish on it, let's see what the wood looks like!:yes:

p


----------



## kweinert (Mar 4, 2012)

leviblue said:


> This little goblet stopper started out as an attempt at a small box. The sweet gum wood was to dry on the outside so, this is what it became.
> The goblet has been hollowed out on the inside and a light sealer applied.
> Comments are welcomed!



I like the 'start out as one thing, finish as something else' approach. Sometimes you're in charge, sometimes the wood is :)


----------

